# Feeding Nymphs



## Exotic-Mantis (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a "Natural Habitat" chameleon cage that i'm setting up to hatch some mantids. The problem is, i think Fruit Flies could escape through the little holes, the whole cage is a screen, so they could get out from everywhere, what would be another small prey item that could be used that won't be able to escape. I was thinking Pin-Head Crickets???

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 22, 2006)

Micro crix are smaller than fruit flies so will get out easier.


----------



## Mantid (Jan 22, 2006)

Red-Runners ?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the responces. Not micro- crix, the pin heads i get are aroudn double the size of a fruit fly, they would seem perfect for the cage. Also, what are red- runners?

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Mantid (Jan 22, 2006)

Red-Runners are cockroches. They can't clime up to glass or plastic and got the same size as an adult cricket.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jan 22, 2006)

Ahh i see. But when they first hatch arent they very small, like fruit flies?


----------



## Mantid (Jan 22, 2006)

I got no idea, but a little cricket is verry small 2


----------



## Obie (Jan 22, 2006)

Red runners are Blatta lateralis. They make great feeders. The babies are a little bigger than a D. hydei fly when they hatch.


----------



## Mantid (Jan 23, 2006)

No, Red-Runners are shelfordella Tartara.


----------



## Obie (Jan 23, 2006)

> No, Red-Runners are shelfordella Tartara.


Shelfordella tartara=Blatta lateralis. They are both names for the Turkistan Roach (or red runner). Shelfordella is an older name.


----------



## Mantid (Jan 23, 2006)

Aha, ok.


----------

